# Favourite marvel/DC movie?



## Than0s (Aug 2, 2019)

What are your favs? Mine def has to be infinity war. It was more interesting, better plot and overall thanos seemed like a better villain. Endgame was ok


----------



## MaelstromEyre (Aug 2, 2019)

Deadpool, especially Deadpool 2.
I can't take comic book movies too seriously, so I love that Deadpool is so random. . .still hilarious, and Deadpool 2 probably gave me more "feels" than any of the other Marvel movies.

Also. . .the soundtracks. . .love.

Close runner up was the first Guardians of the Galaxy.


----------



## Infrarednexus (Aug 2, 2019)

Guardians of the Galaxy. 

"I am groot!"


----------



## Than0s (Aug 2, 2019)

GOTG and deadpool were both amazing movies. Haven't gotten around to seeing GOTG volume 2 yet


----------



## Tattorack (Aug 3, 2019)

MCU:
The Avengers

DCU:
Wonder Women


----------



## minkytaro (Aug 8, 2019)

Black Panther for Marvel and Wonder Woman for DC.


----------



## Captain TrashPanda (Aug 9, 2019)

Endgame. Avengers assemble baby.


----------



## Xitheon (Aug 9, 2019)

Marvel's Avengers/Avengers Assemble. I went to see it 15 times because I was madly in love with Loki and had nothing better to do. It still has a special place in my heart because of those memories.

I loved Thor: Ragnarok too.


----------



## Sugarbomb (Aug 10, 2019)

It's gotta be Deadpool and Iron Man.

Iron Man: "Hey, Robert!  Can you play yourself in this movie?"
Deadpool: "Hey, Ryan!  Can you play yourself in this movie?"

It made the characters much more enjoyable.


----------



## Peach's (Aug 10, 2019)

I loved Deadpool 2, Thor 3, and Avengers


----------



## blue sky love (Aug 13, 2019)

Deadpool


----------



## CrookedCroc (Aug 17, 2019)

Spiderman and Spiderman into the spiderverse

Kinda sad spiderverse sold so little compared to homecoming. Spiderverse had more love and care put into it, not to mention how beautiful the art is


----------



## StealthMode (Aug 28, 2019)

For me, Ghostrider. He's always been my favorite


----------



## Existenceinanutshell (Aug 28, 2019)

The Punisher (2004)
Spider-Man (2002)
Doctor Strange: The Sorcerer Supreme (2007)


----------



## RossTheRottie (Aug 30, 2019)

The Dark Knight (2008)
Paws down, the best comic book movie ever made.


----------



## JilChris (Sep 6, 2019)

I love all the marvel movies.


----------



## Mr-Rose-Lizard (Sep 12, 2019)

Marvel:
>Daredevil
>X-Men
>Spider-Man

DC:
>Superman (Christopher Reeve)
>Batman and Robin


----------

